# Lincoln, CA



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Heading to Lincoln next month to visit some family and am wanting to take my bike. Anyone know of good routes without too much traffic?


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

The area Northeast towards Auburn is popular. It's mostly rollers and short steeper hills. Taking Virginatown, Wise or McCourtney will get you out of town. The hills are mostly East of Fowler. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. The Southeast area up to& across I80has good riding but the traffic getting there is thicker. I've never been the the West side of Lincoln. It looks really flat out there. Try this link: http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/srchkey/lincoln/country/254/region/126


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks! Gives me a place to start, at least.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

You could try riding in the Lincoln Hills area, near the golf course. Plenty of open roads with golf cart lanes and bike lanes, so traffic isn't a concern. There's some rolling hills all along that area, and you can exit there and hit Twelve Bridges which is a popular local spot.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a LOT of really good riding out there. Hills a little East, more East of Auburn, some in the El Dorado Hills area. Before we can suggest specific routes, it would be good to find out what kind of riding you like, distances, amount of climbing, etc.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

All road riding 20-60 miles. I don't mind climbs, but probably no more then 1200-1500ft. I will be near 12 bridges so anything that can start around there is better. I don't want to have to drive somewhere before I can jump on my bike. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's all rolling to climbing up near Lincoln, at least all the roads that I know. I can easily build a 60 mi route with 5000 ft, actually, I do rides like that all the time.

Here's a route that includes everything. I really don't know where you're starting from, so I picked a spot. This is really a crazy route, but I included roads that I've ridden on. I come up usually from Folsom, so don't generally get too far to the West as there isn't the climbing over there (and I love to climb). http://ridewithgps.com/routes/304590

You ought to build up your own routes based on some of the roads in the map, and any others you find out about. 

If you let me know when you'll be in town, there's a good chance that I could ride up and take you around some of the roads. Sunday is generally my best long ride day.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info! And your offer is most generous. However, my hubby would never go for it


----------



## gbmtncycl (May 18, 2010)

HERE is another Lincoln area ride that has some mileage without a ton of climbing.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Lots of good riding there. Go out back gate of 12 bridges. Go right on Sierra college for 1/2 mile and then left English Colony. You'll be surrounded by great riding from there. If you want to do 60 miles with under 1500 climbing, you should map route. It can get hilly around there, even though Lincoln is pretty flat.


----------

